# FP to Rollerball Conversion on Jr. Statesman



## smokinghole (Dec 6, 2020)

I made a Jr. Stateman FP as a gift about 6 years ago.  The recipient turned out not to like that it was a FP and I'd like to convert to a rollerball.  Does anybody know if (1) a rollerball tip can just be swapped in and (2) if anybody sells just that rollerball part without buying a whole kit?  It's a rhodium / black ti version if that matters.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 6, 2020)

I would start by contacting Craft Supplies AND see if they can help you out. 
Do a good turn daily! 
Don


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 6, 2020)

I would also check at Exotics


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 6, 2020)

After six years, make him a new pen, this time a rollerball!
The plating on a new nib is not likely to match six year old hardware.


----------

